# California gun buy back



## toobad4u (Feb 13, 2012)

Did anyone else see that California is doing a voluntary gun buyback, and the line to sell them was wrapped around the corner. I thought California was broke? They were paying $100.00 for rifles and shotguns. Not sure what pistols were going for. They had barrels loaded with pistols and ammo that people were turning in. 
I'm not sure what the water has in it on that side of the county, but it can't be good.

Stephen


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Spineless morons in CA. Would you trade your $1000+ AR in for a single C note in a place plagued by gang and cartel violence?


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

These gun buy backs have been going on for years all over the country. They are usually organized and hosted by churches and community organizations. A majority of the guns turned in are by elderly citizens or people who have inherited guns through family and have no interest or experience with them. The two groups not turning them in are the good citizens who are prepared to protect themselves and the thugs. Bottom line, the gun buy backs are a joke...


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've heard that people in California and even neighboring states will buy every cheap piece of crap they can to save for these buy-backs. If, over the year, you can fill a few boxes with $50 Clerkes and RGs, then turn them in for $100+, you can make some serious money.
These buy-backs are a joke but it makes the liberals feel good and even gives the local elected officials a photo-op.


----------



## matt922 (May 3, 2012)

that's liberal media trying to make you think "everyone is doing it"


----------



## DLo (Oct 2, 2007)

I had an old Lorcin 9mm POS, it was the first handgun I ever bought. Well it fired with the safety enguaged one time and after taking it apart and attempting to "fix" it I had some parts left over. I wouldnt shoot it and wasn't sure what to even do with it. Untill there was a gun buy back on the news. They gave me $100 for it and destroyed it for me, I even saw it in the pile on the cover of the news journal the next day, they were so proud of themselves. I will take all the bleeding heart money they want to hand out


----------



## TURTLE (May 22, 2008)

*I heard on the radio that some old lady was turning in a rifle that her husband brought back from WWII and the officers stopped her for a good reason. She was trying to turn in a full auto German battle rifle . I can't remember the model but they said it was worth over $30k. They told her it belonged in a museum , not burned. *

*It's nice to know the officers had some integrity in this case.:thumbsup:*


----------



## JoeKing (Apr 1, 2011)

TURTLE said:


> *I heard on the radio that some old lady was turning in a rifle that her husband brought back from WWII and the officers stopped her for a good reason. She was trying to turn in a full auto German battle rifle . I can't remember the model but they said it was worth over $30k. They told her it belonged in a museum , not burned. *
> 
> *...and so they called in the BATF* who slammed her face first into the ground breaking her new false teeth. She was then placed in handcuffs and taken to a FEMA camp for interrogation, After a short time of being waterboarded she confessed the same info she originally had told the local police officers. She is now being held under the Patriot act for possible unknown crimes..... And now you know the rest of the story...this is Paul Harvey...Good day. Sorry,I couldn't resist adding some untruth to this.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I saw some very nice guns being turned in and it makes my stomach turn!!!! I wish I had some endles cash, I'd do my own gun buy back program!!!!


----------



## Sushi maker (Jun 3, 2010)

*I saw the news*

What I saw on the news was people driving up in cars passing the guns thru the window and being handed money. I hope someone was checking every weapon up the street to see if it was stolen. If not I bet the weeks before these buy backs are filled with breaking and entering with stolen guns at the heart of it. Now think about what is going on in New York now that all the thugs have a map with name and addresses. I am sick of all this liberal give away your a$$ and Shi_ through your ribs crap!


----------



## olesoandso (Apr 1, 2012)

*Cant wait*

I cant wait for a buyback somewhere close to here. Imagine how many nice guns you could find and buy in line for $150? "Ma'am that is a nice glock pistol there. Let me give you more than $100 for it."


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

I've read about people trying to do that and the police ran them off.
I imagine other than junk guns, the people who turn nice ones in would be like widows who don't want them after their husbands die.
I'm SURE none of them make their way to the policemen's homes. :shifty:


----------



## MikeG (Oct 5, 2007)

First of all this wont happen here. Second is these are terrible. These are an easy way for any felon to dispose of guns or murder weapons to be destroyed. Since its completely anonymous it's so easy to just drop off the gun that was used in a homicide for destruction, therefore getting rid of any good evidence to solve a cold case. This county can't hardly find money to pay police officers, much less buy murder weapons from felons.


----------

